# Fox Sterlingworth Double Barrel Shotgun



## tocohillsguy (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there anyone in the Atlanta area that is qualified to evaluate, appraise and/or work on old Fox Sterlingworth double barrel shotguns?


----------



## weagle (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd take it to Deer Creek over in Marietta or Tucker Gun.  Both have in house gun smiths.  For a vintage gun, Deer Creek would be my top pick.

Weagle


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 21, 2008)

top guns up on peachtree industrial in buford might be a good one, too.  they sell a lot of higher end doubles and have an on-staff smith.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Nov 21, 2008)

Try Bob Sims @ bob's custom firearms in Palmetto GA. The only other man I know of in GA. is Mr. Sanders, at Sanders Guns in Augusta, He specializes in Doubles. Ask Double on this forum!!


----------



## doublebarrel (Nov 21, 2008)

Bill Schwarz in Elijay is the Fox man in Ga.


----------



## tocohillsguy (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for all of the recommendations.


----------

